# Pat and Tracy



## letitiashen (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, some of you may remember my previous post (can't seem to find it) about Pat and Tracy. At first, I thought Pat was the kid and Tracy was the parent. Now I decided that Pat and Tracy are both parents being that they had another hatching. I heard peeps and chirps and happy cooing for a few weeks. Then nothing. I thought it was strange that I only saw Pat and Tracy, just two and not three pigeons. 

Then I saw......rat poop.....on the outside of my window sills. 

I think a rat is eating the babies.

It is quite easy for a cat or rat to get up there. 

Pat and Tracy appear to be fine. I wonder if they realize that my house is not the safest place in the neighborhood for raising kids.

Also, will all that pigeon poop up there cause any problems for my roof?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll bet you are right about a rat eating the eggs or babes.
Wouldn't be a bad idea to hose the poop off. 
In Oregon, the rain takes care of that most months of the year.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh No Poor Babies! Does anyone know how to rat proof?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Litisha,

I think this was the thread you were trying to find:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21060

Linda


----------

